# New Motherboard - eth0 and eth1 not found [solved]

## kpep01

I recently put in a new ASUS M4A785-M motherboard. Unlike the old motherboard, this one came with only one ethernet connection built in, so I added an ethernet card (Intel Pro 100 - driver = e100.

The ethernet  connection on the board requires the r8169 driver. I've build both drivers into the kernal.

Both ethernet cards are recognized by the live CD (which is how I know the appropriate drivers). 

When I boot up, however, the kernel doesn't find either eth0 nor eth1.

Additionally - and as a separate problem - the old 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 kernel will boot into kdm, but any other kernels will only boot to a blinking cursor.

Any clues?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kpep01,

What does

```
 ifconfig -a 
```

say about your interfaces.  They may be there but not started or they may be totally missing.

At what stage do you get the blinking cursor?

After the grub menu and before the Uncompressing kernel ...  mesage ?

After the kernel has uncompressed and its setting up ?

Please put your new (broken) kernel .config on a pastebin site and tell us the URL, post your grub.conf  and the output of 

```
ls -l /boot
```

This will allow us to examine your grub setup and kernel setup.

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

Check out the file 

/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

for old ethernet mac address.

Normaly you can delete the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules or move it into  

directory to save the file. 

After you deleted or moved the file reboot your system. The file will be created at boot with

the right datas in it and the network should work.

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## kpep01

That's weird - the output of ifconfig -a shows eth2 and eth3 - there are no eth0 and eth1 (I only have the two cards).

Perhaps the board doesn't like the extra ethernet card and it should be removed?

As to the blinking curser, that occurs after everything has unpacked, with the final two lines being 

```
starting kde

starting local
```

Generally it goes from there to the login screen, but, it's at this point it goes to a blank screen and blinking cursor (not a prompt).

As to the requested outputs, I'd need to get it off of the box. My first priority is to get the ethernet up, since the old kernel still boots all the way up (sans internet).

I'll try removing the extra card and see what that does before I tackle the next problem.

Let me know what you think - I'm suspecting the ethernet card is not compatible with the board.

----------

## kpep01

bloedie had the answer - that did the trick. I'm glad I saw that one before I tore into the box.

As to the other problem, I'll fix that later - I need to get to some work done now that I have at least one good kernel and a working internet connection.

----------

## chiefbag

@kpep01 

Do what @bloedie suggests run the following command as root and then reboot udev will reassign the cards to eth0 and eth1

```
> /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kpep01,

/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  allocates interface names based on MAC addresses, which are expected to be unique.

In your old 70-persistent-net.rules file, eth0 and eth1 were assigned to interfaces no longer fitted, so udev added two new rules for eth2 and eth3.

----------

## kpep01

Thanx Neddy, and all others. It's a good thing there are people around who actually know the tricks of Linux.

----------

